# Time to replace those white plastic patio chairs



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Man, I need some of these for make ' takes.










http://curbed.com/archives/2011/03/01/plastic-chair-reminds-us-to-remember-that-thou-shalt-die.php


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol, that is just awesome!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a great chair


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO> I saw this on the side of my FB page & could not figure out how to post it! Thanks!

It's still a one of a kind art piece...until our own Allen figures out how to melt a conventional molded lawn chair just enough to smooth it out & shape & Dremel it....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if we'll ever see the chair available around here?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's neat! Someone will be selling a few of those. I wonder if they come in different colors.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> LMAO> I saw this on the side of my FB page & could not figure out how to post it! Thanks!
> 
> It's still a one of a kind art piece...until our own Allen figures out how to melt a conventional molded lawn chair just enough to smooth it out & shape & Dremel it....


Unless this is photochop job, I'm pretty sure the "artist" had to make a mold to create the chair. Why not crank out some more and make some $$$? I'm just saying...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Is anyone else thinking some teeth hanging down would be a nice touch?:xbones:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Is anyone else thinking some teeth hanging down would be a nice touch?:xbones:


Fangs would be good


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hauntiholik said:


> Fangs would be good


:jol::jol: Yes, it is no surprise that fangs come to your mind. LOL


----------

